# Trump orders "major investigation" into voter fraud



## sideKahr

Just broke during a surprise pressie at DHS. 

Shephard Smith (?) on Fox News keeps repeating that the White House has produced zero evidence for fraud. It isn't the function of the Executive to provide evidence. That is an investigative function. Trump has ordered an investigation, what more does this guy want? Smith should join his blonde coworker over at NBC.


----------



## stowlin

Yea Rush was laughing this up all morning. Its kind of funny since they can't prove he's lying but like to call him a liar; and now they are peeved he's actually going to prove his point (or not). You really want a chuckle look at the DNC response: "cover up for the russian involvement."


----------



## csi-tech

I don't care at all about this. I just think what it would be like under Hillary right now.


----------



## stowlin

csi-tech said:


> I don't care at all about this. I just think what it would be like under Hillary right now.


On that I can't agree. While I think its a fair assessment that the investigation may be biased (that I agree) at least its biased against the loser humans that say we don't need an ID to vote. On that its the exact opposite. A clinton directed investigation would be focused on conservative groups and to prove that initiatives to require ID are just racist. No different then the IRS targeting the tparty in bama's first term. Hopefully Trump is reasonable and allows investigators to report real findings; or we are no different.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

@Mish, happy now dude?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## paraquack

Remember the Michigan and Wisconsin recounts. Both showed irregularities while the count was underway.
I don't remember which, but more votes polled than people living in the district.


----------



## Mish

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> @Mish, happy now dude?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I'm very excited to hear how 3-5 million liberals illegally voted in the 2016 election!


----------



## Oddcaliber

This gives more credence for voter ID. The liberals are furious about this.


----------



## Robie

In California, illegals can get driver's licenses.

In California, all that's needed to vote is a driver's license.

Yup...they have been known to steal or buy social security numbers. 
They have been known to steal or buy credit cards. 
I guess it's just stupid to think they would vote to keep a democrat in power. 
I mean, even after Obama told them if they did vote, nothing would happen to them.

Next.....


----------



## Robie

Oddcaliber said:


> This gives more credence for voter ID. *The liberals are furious about this*.


Then, I'm all for it.


----------



## RedLion

I really hope that Trump/Pence pushes forward with a real investigation of the fraud. A felony for non-citizens just to register to vote.....



> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote


Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote - Washington Times


----------



## Robie

Sheppard Smith can kiss my ass...

No, wait, he wouldn't stop.

Forgetaboutit......


----------



## RedLion

Robie said:


> Sheppard Smith can kiss my ass...
> 
> No, wait, he wouldn't stop.
> 
> Forgetaboutit......


He really should migrate to another network like Megan Kelly did.....worthless.....


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> I really hope that Trump/Pence pushes forward with a real investigation of the fraud. A felony for non-citizens just to register to vote.....
> 
> Nearly 2 million non-citizen Hispanics illegally registered to vote - Washington Times


Well when CA enacts the "voter motor bill" which automatically registers a person to vote when the get their drivers license AND THEN allow, no, encourage illegals to get a DL things like this tend to happen. Not by accident but by design.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> Well when CA enacts the "voter motor bill" which automatically registers a person to vote when the get their drivers license AND THEN allow, no, encourage illegals to get a DL things like this tend to happen. Not by accident but by design.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Yep. I hope this corruption is finally tackled. If it were in a meaningful way, the dems would never win another presidential election again.


----------



## Robie

....and I don't want to hear..."po old black folks don't have a way or means to have i.d"

BS....they got i.d for everything else...they can get an i.d if they want to vote.


----------



## RedLion

More of the tip of the iceberg when it comes to lefty voter fraud.....



> Hundreds of Texans may have voted improperly, Gov. Abbott vows fight to 'stop cheating at the ballot box'


Hundreds of Texans may have voted improperly, Gov. Abbott vows fight to ?stop cheating at the ballot box? | BizPac Review


----------



## RedLion

It will certainly be huge to see how much voter fraud the Trump admin and the investigation will expose.....Especially when you consider that Kris Kobach recently said that the fed govt has never allowed the comparison of state voter rolls and those issued green cards. Doing that alone with show quite a bit, me thinks.



> More Than 7 Million Voter Registrations Are Duplicated in Multiple States


More Than 7 Million Voter Registrations Are Duplicated in Multiple States - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Gunn

Look at Orygun, you vote by mail in ballot. I have had my ballot stolen out of my mail box, yet miraculously I voted. When I called the city hall, they said my vote did not make a difference. I have also had my party affiliation change without notice.


----------



## dwight55

csi-tech said:


> I don't care at all about this. I just think what it would be like under Hillary right now.


We stand back to back on this question for sure.

I don't have enough extra strength Bayer for another Clinton presidency.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maol9

Robie said:


> Sheppard Smith can kiss my ass...
> 
> No, wait, he wouldn't stop.
> 
> Forgetaboutit......


That's just one of the problems with Democraps!

Oh yeah before I forget:..

Middle America Strike!!!

July 4th to July 11th!!!

The Mule sits down!!!!

Tell the Truth!!!

No More MSM Lies!!!


----------



## RedLion

It appears that even more evidence has come forth showing that millions of illegals likely voted in 2008, 2012 and 2016....



> Study supports Trump: 5.7 million noncitizens may have cast illegal votes


Noncitizen illegal vote number higher than estimated - Washington Times


----------



## RedLion

> Student Sentenced to Prison After Registering Dead People to Vote DEMOCRAT


Student Sentenced to Prison After Registering Dead People to Vote DEMOCRAT


----------



## Moonshinedave

I think the democrats have been poking at the dog, now it's finally woke up and is biting their azzes.


----------



## Robie

Moonshinedave said:


> I think the democrats have been poking at the dog, now it's finally woke up and is biting their azzes.


I'm a political/news junkie.

Things are starting to happen on a bunch of levels.

I agree with Limbaugh. It's not enough to just beat the democrat machine. We have to annihilate it and bury it.

I'm not saying having an opposing party is wrong. I'm saying the democrats have become a threat to our country and need to be defeated...bigly.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> I'm a political/news junkie.
> 
> Things are starting to happen on a bunch of levels.
> 
> I agree with Limbaugh. It's not enough to just beat the democrat machine. We have to annihilate it and bury it.
> 
> I'm not saying having an opposing party is wrong. I'm saying the democrats have become a threat to our country and need to be defeated...bigly.


But how? I'm hoping the Trump will get another term, but am doubtful.


----------



## Robie

Just today.....

Project Veritas under cover expose on CNN

CNN firing 3 employees

New book by Eric Bolling....The Swamp

New book by Sharyl Attkisson...The Smear

Just read an article on Politico....‘It’s the End of Small Talk in Washington’...Trump really is upsetting the apple cart

Investigative committees talking about bringing Loretta Lynch in for questioning...even Obama.

The truth is starting to come out. 

Now, if we can keep people like McCain and other swamp people from mucking things up.


----------



## RedLion

More dem voter fraud.....



> 10 of 11 California Counties With More Registered Voters than Voting Age Adults Are Democrat





> Judicial Watch lays out the specifics: "[T]here were more total registered voters than there were adults over the age of 18 living in each of the following eleven (11) counties: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%)." The letter notes that the percentage in L.A. Country may be as high as 144%.


10 of 11 California Counties With More Registered Voters than Voting Age Adults Are Democrat


----------



## Maine-Marine

11 California Counties Might Have More Registered Voters Than Eligible

11 California Counties Might Have More Registered Voters Than Eligible - Newsy Story


----------



## Sasquatch

Notice how neither of the two stories above me are from "main stream" media sites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> Notice how neither of the two stories above me are from "main stream" media sites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup. Pravda doesn't challenge the Kremlin either.


----------



## RedLion

> Judicial Watch: Corrupt State Employees Sold Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Resulting in Voter Fraud


Judicial Watch: Corrupt State Employees Sold Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens Resulting in Voter Fraud



> "
> The scheme was operated by four taxpayer-funded employees at the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles (RMV) along with two outside accomplices who sold Puerto Rican documents to illegal aliens. All six were recently arrested and charged with aggravated identity theft. They probably never would have been caught if not for an anonymous tip received by the Massachusetts State Police nearly two years ago and there's no telling how long the illicit scheme operated.
> 
> The anonymous letter said that a corrupt RMV employee was providing stolen identifications and drivers' licenses to individuals seeking false IDs, the DOJ announcement states. An investigation ensued and authorities discovered that the four clerks were working with a document vendor and document dealer to provide the licenses and official state ID cards to illegal immigrants in exchange for cash. "The scheme involved several steps," the DOJ says. First, the document dealer sold a Puerto Rican birth certificate and U.S. Social Security card to the document vendor for approximately $900. The vendor would then sell the stolen identities for more than $2,000 to illegal aliens-some with criminal records-seeking legitimate identities in Massachusetts. After the first layer of illicit transactions occurred, the counterfeit documents and false identities and addresses were used to fraudulently register clients to vote in Boston.
> 
> Illegal aliens would then bring the stolen identities to the RMV where the corrupt clerks worked and they would accept cash to illegally issue authentic documents, including drivers' licenses and ID cards. "The clerks also accepted cash to use the RMV's system to run queries, including Social Security number audits, to confirm that the identities the clients were stealing actually belonged to verifiable individuals," the DOJ announcement states. The unscrupulous state workers face up to two years in prison, according to the feds, who won't reveal the magnitude of the operation and how many authentic state documents were issued fraudulently to illegal aliens.


Licenses, ID Cards Sold to Illegal Aliens by Corrupt State Workers Used for Voter Fraud - Judicial Watch


----------



## RedLion

Surprise, surprise that LA County alone has a million more registered voters than citizens in the county....Dem fraud machine at it's best.....And this is with 11 states withholding information. What do they have to hide? Millions more is certain....



> Ghost Voters





> At least 3.5 million more voters than citizens


Election Fraud? Registered Voters Outnumber the Eligible, in 462 Counties | National Review


----------



## Medic33

what is all this crap about having a ID to vote? were I live you have to first register to vote need an id and proof of residence for that -provide and ID at the voters polls to prove it is you and have your voter registration card with you too!!! and then go to the designated area in the poll room were your street and area of the city votes. I agree that you should have to have a valid ID to vote I mean if some one can get an Id to get welfare and unemployment ect. what is the problem with having one to vote- and the poor old or young black if they have no ID why are they driving around in a Cadillac or Pontiac grand am? isn't it illegal to drive without a license?


----------



## AquaHull

paraquack said:


> Remember the Michigan and Wisconsin recounts. Both showed irregularities while the count was underway.
> I don't remember which, but more votes polled than people living in the district.


Wayne county aka DeToilet


----------



## RedLion

I believe the guesstimation of 11 million or more Dem "ghost voters" registered to vote across the nation....



> LOL: "US Has 3.5 Million More Registered Voters Than Live Adults"





> An Investors Business Daily editorial reports the United States has 3,500,000 more registered voters than adult Americans.
> 
> That is remarkably close to our conclusion for teh 2012 Presidential election, and you can bet that every one of those non0-existent voters cast a ballot.
> 
> According to our latest analysis, another word for "educated guess" the Democrats could produce up to 11 million "voters who never cast a ballot" votes.
> 
> More typically, efforts to "stuff the ballot boxes" involve only five to six million votes, concentrated in states where the Partei candidate is not terribly behind in the polls.
> 
> The results of President Trump's efforts to investigate the honesty and accuracy of the vote are very gratifying to me. I first started considering the Amerian Presidential vote in the 2000 elections. I was alone and making a flying trip to Atlanta, and as results from the States came in, the side started screaming "THis does not add up, this is a fraud." As it turned out to be.
> 
> Hopefully, the next election will be the cleanest election in almost 200 eyars. If it is, there will be, as the old song says, "Some Changes Made."
> 
> Strnager


LOL: "US Has 3.5 Million More Registered Voters Than Live Adults" | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion

Double post.


----------



## RedLion

Ol' Chuckie that traitor POS knows that the Dems can not possibly win any major elections without their voter fraud machine.....POS would not even bring up the commission unless it was going to expose them.....



> Chuck Schumer Asks Trump To Disband Voter Fraud Commission After Charlottesville Violence


https://www.weaselzippers.us/354546-chuck-schumer-asks-trump-to-disband-voter-fraud-commission-after-charlottesville-violence/


----------



## RedLion

Well lookie what we have here.....



> Chicago had 14,000 more votes than voters in 2016 general election


Blog: Chicago had 14,000 more votes than voters in 2016 general election



> In fact, based on the party's calculations, the combined total of votes in precincts showing more votes cast than voters was approximately 16,000, Cleveland said.


Election board lists more general election votes than voters in Chicago | Chicago City Wire


----------



## Smitty901

Nothing new. Obama election 2. Madison WI. 110% voter turn out? in some areas 100% of the vote for Obama ? Video of same people voting in Milwaukee.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Nothing new. Obama election 2. Madison WI. 110% voter turn out? in some areas 100% of the vote for Obama ? Video of same people voting in Milwaukee.


Nothing new from the stand point of actual fraud, but certainly new that so much clear evidence of fraud is being brought to light.


----------



## RedLion

More fraud being exposed almost every day......



> For starters, Virginia registered large numbers of aliens to vote. But Timm wasn't so concerned about that felonious screw-up: Timm never followed up on the aliens who were registered and casting ballots, as we discovered. That story isn't so popular at Rolling Stone or in the NBC newsroom.
> 
> Timm was focused instead on the fact that Virginia election officials made two other serious mistakes. First, they removed some citizens from the rolls as non-citizens. But Timm even got this story wrong.
> 
> https://pjmedia.com/jchristianadams/2017/08/28/nbcs-jane-timm-sparks-outrage-attacking-trumps-election-commission/


----------



## RedLion

An illegal run fake ID scam busted.



> The question is, how many more of these fake I.D. mills are operating in the United States? No doubt these fake I.D.'s are being used to vote as well.
> 
> As The Gateway Pundit previously reported, conservative watchdog group Judicial Watch announced in early August that corrupt state employees sold drivers' licenses and state identification cards to illegal immigrants who bought Puerto Rican documents on the black market, according to the DOJ. The operation perpetuated voter fraud because some of the false identities and addresses were used to vote in Boston.


Feds Charge 3 For Producing Fake IDs, Social Security Cards For Illegal Aliens


----------



## RedLion

How much do you want to bet that the real purpose is to strengthen the Dem Voter Fraud machine?
The states are....



> The group announced in a fundraising email that it would be expanding operations in 2018 with new offices in Tennessee, Georgia, Iowa, New Hampshire, and Nevada, also likely to be an early primary state in the 2020 nominating process.
> 
> Kander, who has invited speculation on his presidential ambitions with visits to Iowa and New Hampshire, says his reasons for opening operations in the state have only to do with voter suppression efforts in the targeted states.
> 
> "In New Hampshire, Iowa and Georgia, politicians have created new barriers to the ballot box and we think there should be political consequences for eroding voting rights," Kander wrote in an email asking for donations to fund the new offices. "In Nevada, we have a major opportunity to make progress in 2018 by electing more pro-voting legislators."


Jason Kander's Voting Rights Group Announces Offices in Iowa, New Hampshire


----------



## RedLion

Between the couple million fraud votes in CA (1 million in LA County alone) and this is Chicago, that alone wipes out the so called popular vote win for HRC.....



> Chicago: Thousands More Votes Than Voters In 2016, GOP Official Says





> First reported by the Chicago City Wire, the Chicago GOP filed a Freedom of Information Act request with the Chicago Board of Elections in January for a list of voters who had cast ballots in November. According to the party, the board responded with a list of 1,101,178 individuals, though its website reflects 1,115,664 votes cast.
> 
> "There should be never be more votes than voters-every ballot cast should be recorded against a registered voter," Chairman of the Chicago GOP Chris Cleveland told Fox News, explaining that after receiving the data, the party "immediately" contacted the board for "clarification." "This is either massive fraud or massive incompetence, but we have no way of telling the difference because they won't give us the data."


https://www.weaselzippers.us/355970-chicago-thousands-more-votes-than-voters-in-2016-gop-official-says/


----------



## RedLion

And the voter fraud evidence continues to mount......



> Likely Vote Fraud In New Hampshire





> Fox news reports that out of state residents voting in New Hampshire likely gave Hillary Rodham C. the State in the 2016 general election.
> 
> Of course, election fraud never, every, occurs and when it does it is always the Republicans - according to the Democrats.
> 
> But Ohio was flooded with out of State registrants in 2008, when dozens of bus loads of New Yorker's were bussed to cities in Ohio to "swing the state" to the Democratic column.
> 
> According to the Hamilton County election commissioner, many of the newly minted voters addresses showed they lived in the Ohio river or in Kentucky - had those addresses existed.
> 
> So out of state voting is nothing new. Back when my dad made a point of helping Al the Gravedigger prep the cemetery for Decoration Day mob muscle would come around to make sure the newly dead got ot express their political opinions by voting the straight Party ticket.
> 
> So vote fraud is not new, and even when Garfield was running, vote fraud was a factor. It is an old practice and a dirty practice. It is time for it to stop.
> 
> Stranger


Likely Vote Fraud In New Hampshire | Extrano's Alley


----------



## Robie

But, but, but Trump isn't doing anything......:devil:


----------



## RedLion

Trump won NH from what this is telling me. I am also pretty sure that he won MN as well, given how close it was and that MN has same day registration as well.



> New Hampshire was a close race in the 2016 Presidential election. Hillary won the four electoral votes, however; it took a week to count the votes because it was tight. Hillary received 348,521 votes, while Trump picked up 345,789. Trump lost by 0.4 percent.
> 
> As previously reported, Hillary Clinton's former top campaign lawyer, Marc Elias is behind a New Hampshire lawsuit to block a law which would force people who are registering to vote to show a form of I.D. Figures.
> 
> The Democrats are pulling out all the stops to prevent voter I.D. laws because without illegal aliens, dead people or people being bussed in to vote, the Democrats would never win another election.
> 
> Via Washington Times:
> 
> More than 6,500 people registered to vote in New Hampshire on Nov. 8 using out-of-state driver's licenses, and since then the vast majority have neither obtained an in-state license nor registered a motor vehicle.
> 
> Conservatives say the state's same-day registration is an invitation for fraud because of loose proof-of-residence rules.
> 
> New Hampshire House Speaker Shawn Jasper, a Republican, issued the numbers Thursday based on inquiries he made to the Department of State, which oversees elections, and the Department of Safety.
> 
> Here are the numbers:
> 
> ⦁ 6,540 people registered and voted on Nov. 8, based on presenting out-of-state licenses.
> 
> ⦁ As of Aug. 30, about 15 percent (1,014 of the voters) had been issued New Hampshire driver's licenses.
> 
> ⦁ Οf the remaining 5,526, barely more than 200 (3.3 percent) had registered a motor vehicle in New Hampshire.
> 
> New Hampshire law gives drivers 60 days upon establishing residence to obtain a state license.
> 
> But more than 80 percent of voters who registered on Nov. 8 using out-of-state driver's licenses, or 5,313 of them, neither had a state license nor registered a motor vehicle almost 10 months later.
> 
> It is well known that people are bussed in to vote in New Hampshire. This is why the Democrats are fiercely working to stop any investigation into vote fraud and are working to prevent any type of voter I.D. laws. Strict laws would have tipped New Hampshire in Donald Trump's favor.


VOTE FRAUD: More Than 5,000 Out-of-State Hillary Voters May have Tipped New Hampshire Against Trump


----------



## RedLion

The evidence of lefty fraud keeps piling up....



> Non-Citizens Are Being Registered to Vote


Likely across the country.....



> A review of New Jersey's publicly available voter records has uncovered hundreds of non-citizens registered to vote in 11 of the state's counties.
> 
> In addition to demonstrating the scale of just one of many elements -- non-citizen registrants -- of the nation's failure to maintain election integrity, the review found that three-quarters of the non-citizens had revealed their ineligible status to a New Jersey state official, who then presented and accepted the illegal forms anyway.





> The study covered New Jersey, but similar results should be expected in all 50 states.





> "New Jersey offers eye-opening lessons," PILF President and General Counsel J. Christian Adams said. "A limited inquiry found that hundreds of non-citizens are documented throughout voter records, typically because a bureaucrat offered them an application. Some were even asked after presenting a Green Card. That broken system is propped up by an honor code proven repeatedly to fail. Many illegally voted.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/09/11/study-finds-non-citizens-unknowingly-registered-vote/


----------



## RedLion

And the evidence keeps on a coming......Rest assured that it is just the tip of the dem fraud iceberg.



> Republican Secretary of State Finds Voter Fraud In Oregon





> Through complex data matching techniques, the Elections Division identified 46 voters in the November 8, 2016 election who appear to have cast ballots in both Oregon and another state. Also identified, were ballots submitted under the names of six deceased Oregon voters and two registered Oregon voters who each cast two ballots in Oregon.


Republican Secretary of State Finds Voter Fraud In Oregon


----------



## sideKahr

Thank you for your studious updates, @RedLion .


----------



## sideKahr

Robie said:


> But, but, but Trump isn't doing anything......:devil:


LOL. I would add: but, but, but...Russians!


----------



## sideKahr

Robie said:


> But, but, but Trump isn't doing anything......:devil:


LOL. I would add: but, but, but...Russians!


----------



## sideKahr

What is wrong with this board, lately!


----------



## RedLion

> Voter registration rolls are long overdue for the scrutiny they're finally getting





> The Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity has held only two public meetings so far, but it's already netted a haul of eye-opening data.
> 
> At last Tuesday's meeting in New Hampshire, Ken Block, a data mining expert and former adjunct professor for technology and business at the University of Rhode Island, presented a summary of a 36-page study, "America the Vulnerable: The Problem of Duplicate Voting."


Voter fraud could be headed off with registration rolls - Washington Times


----------



## RedLion

For those of you interested......Evidence is undeniable. One of Trump's single greatest legacies would be to squash a large portion of the lefty voter fraud.



> Media virtually ignoring evidence of vote fraud in election integrity hearings





> You wouldn't know it based on mainstream media coverage, but President Trump's Advisory Commission on Election Integrity is developing strong evidence of serious vote fraud, large enough to swing the results in key elections. The fact that Democrats mostly deny the possibility of important vote fraud and seek to shut down inquiry ought to tell anyone with two brain cells to rub together that they know which party is the beneficiary of the cheating.


Blog: Media virtually ignoring evidence of vote fraud in election integrity hearings


----------



## RedLion

> As Evidence of Election Fraud Emerges, the Media Wants to Keep You in the Dark


As Evidence of Election Fraud Emerges, the Media Wants to Keep You in the Dark


----------



## RedLion

The evidence is getting "Bigly."



> Philadelphia Finds Hundreds of Illegal Voters Stemming From Democrat 'Motor Voter' Law





> Philadelphia found hundreds of non-citizens who were registered to vote; many went on to cast ballots.





> City Commissioner Al Schmidt said Wednesday the voters are all self-admitted non-citizens who went back and canceled their registrations later - but not before casting illegal ballots a total of 227 times in elections spanning 2006 to 2007.
> 
> Most of those non-citizens signed up to vote at PennDOT, the state motor vehicles bureau, when they went to get a driver's license. While legal residents and long-term visitors are allowed to hold licenses, they are not allowed to vote in federal elections - yet thanks to a federal law, the sign-up for both licenses and voter registration is often tied together.
> 
> "The current voter registration process at PennDOT is both harmful to election integrity and to members of the immigrant community seeking citizenship," Mr. Schmidt said.
> 
> Keep in mind, these numbers are only based on people who self reported so the real number of illegal voters is much higher.





> Judicial Watch lays out the specifics: "[T]here were more total registered voters than there were adults over the age of 18 living in each of the following eleven (11) counties: Imperial (102%), Lassen (102%), Los Angeles (112%), Monterey (104%), San Diego (138%), San Francisco (114%), San Mateo (111%), Santa Cruz (109%), Solano (111%), Stanislaus (102%), and Yolo (110%)." The letter notes that the percentage in L.A. Country may be as high as 144%.
> 
> In June California Secretary of State Alex Padilla told the Trump administration the state will not cooperate with the election integrity commission because it would "only serve to legitimize the false and already debunked claims of massive voter fraud."


Philadelphia Finds Hundreds of Illegal Voters Stemming From Democrat 'Motor Voter' Law


----------



## RedLion

More on the rampant democrat backed voter fraud in Pennsylvania.....

Blog: Non-citizen voting in Philadelphia looks more feature than bug


----------



## Urinal Cake

Until there's indictments.... This is just more political "going through the motions, BS."
Jail time already, it's blatant and long overdue.
Sessions, I now am convinced, is part of the swamp.
In Fact he is Swamp Insurance, a Plant.


----------



## RedLion

Urinal Cake said:


> Until there's indictments.... This is just more political "going through the motions, BS."
> Jail time already, it's blatant and long overdue.
> Sessions, I now am convinced, is part of the swamp.
> In Fact he is Swamp Insurance, a Plant.


I do find myself agreeing with you on Sessions. Some indictments and convictions for voter fraud is occurring on the state level. With that said, the system of fraud on the left is so expansive and diffuse that you are not going to see well known players convicted. I will be happy with fraud being limited, such as the state voter rolls being purged of the dead, and motor voter changed to ensure that illegals are not able to vote. Ideally we need voter ID required. The left knows that they will never win a national election if they can not cheat.


----------



## RedLion

The Commission is still quietly chugging ahead on voter fraud. I have read that the Commission is getting voter roll data from states in which the state govt has refused to provide it from other sources. I feel some sort of reckoning coming down the road.



> Nobody knows how many fraudulent votes are cast in any election, but we do know that literally thousands of ineligible voters are on Virginia's voter rolls, including illegal immigrants and convicted felons.
> 
> In 2016, the Public Interest Legal Foundation (PILF) investigated registrations in six Virginia counties and two cities and published the findings in a report, "Alien Invasion in Virginia." PILF found more than 1,040 noncitizens on the voter rolls and that 200 of them voted. If you extrapolate this to the state's other 127 counties, it suggests that the Old Dominion's voter rolls are bloated with thousands of ineligible voters.
> 
> In May 2017, PILF issued a sequel, "Alien Invasion II," which found:
> • Virginia election officials quietly removed 5,556 voters for non-citizenship between 2011 and May 2017;
> • 1,852 of those removed as noncitizens cast ballots;
> • A total of 7,474 illegal ballots were cast from the pool of removed noncitizens;
> • Some records of illegal voting date back to the 1980s, way before their respective removals;


Yes, Virginia, There is Vote Fraud


----------



## Medic33

this is one of those deals were -"what you just don't remember" kind of things- well do you? I remember in Pennsylvania people getting locked up for voter fraud during the election and state police was called in, it also happened in another state, each incident involved democrats. anyone else remember this stuff?
I also agree that unless the people involved(not the little foot solder, but the generals) get locked up it is all just a big pony show.


----------



## RedLion

Medic33 said:


> this is one of those deals were -"what you just don't remember" kind of things- well do you? I remember in Pennsylvania people getting locked up for voter fraud during the election and state police was called in, it also happened in another state, each incident involved democrats. anyone else remember this stuff?
> I also agree that unless the people involved(not the little foot solder, but the generals) get locked up it is all just a big pony show.


If you read through the thread, you will see that I have tried to keep folks up to date on voter fraud news. It is all Democrat fraud when it comes to voting. CA alone had more than a couple of million illegal votes cast this past presidential election. LA County alone had over a million.


----------



## OSC

One would logically think that if there were widespread voter fraud by Democrats, there would be at least a majority of Democrats winning gubernatorial elections. Instead, they have far less than half.

Thread fail


----------



## Steven

OSC said:


> One would logically think that if there were widespread voter fraud by Democrats, there would be at least a majority of Democrats winning gubernatorial elections. Instead, they have far less than half.
> 
> Thread fail


Think about what you just wrote! There IS voter fraud by the dems and it just means that if there wasn't then the republicans would hold just about every single governorship and state senate and state house. We NEED to fix the voter fraud which once we do the Democratic party will crumble into dust and be no more! Then we would just have the Republican party and the Tea party! Sounds like progress to me! :vs_cool:


----------



## OSC

Steven said:


> Think about what you just wrote! There IS voter fraud by the dems and it just means that if there wasn't then the republicans would hold just about every single governorship and state senate and state house. We NEED to fix the voter fraud which once we do the Democratic party will crumble into dust and be no more! Then we would just have the Republican party and the Tea party! Sounds like progress to me! :vs_cool:


If there was widespread fraud, the GOP would not be winning elections. That is why one cheats; to win.

But let's play along with the speculation. In 30 states there is a republican in charge of the election infrastructure. The issue is more of poor goverence by the GOP obviously


----------



## Sasquatch

OSC said:


> One would logically think that if there were widespread voter fraud by Democrats, there would be at least a majority of Democrats winning gubernatorial elections. Instead, they have far less than half.
> 
> Thread fail


One would, obviously, think the voter fraud is only going on in the states where Democrats have won the Governorship.


----------



## OSC

Steven said:


> Think about what you just wrote! There IS voter fraud by the dems and it just means that if there wasn't then the republicans would hold just about every single governorship and state senate and state house. We NEED to fix the voter fraud which once we do the Democratic party will crumble into dust and be no more! Then we would just have the Republican party and the Tea party! Sounds like progress to me! :vs_cool:





Sasquatch said:


> One would, obviously, think the voter fraud is only going on in the states where Democrats have won the Governorship.


So...to follow your logic....Democrats rigged the Gubernatorial elections in Louisiana in 2015. They won by 13 points. Then in 2016 they somehow forgot how to rig elections and lost to a Trump by 19?

Fascinating.

But not as fascinating as it is when we apply your humorous logic in North Carolina. Somehow the Democrats....according to you...rigged that election for Governor. But somehow didn't do so for President or US Senator on the same ballot From the same booth in the same election?


----------



## RedLion

Steven said:


> Think about what you just wrote! There IS voter fraud by the dems and it just means that if there wasn't then the republicans would hold just about every single governorship and state senate and state house. We NEED to fix the voter fraud which once we do the Democratic party will crumble into dust and be no more! Then we would just have the Republican party and the Tea party! Sounds like progress to me! :vs_cool:


Very true. The only reason that Dems have gotten elected nationally, including Obama for a second term, has been rampant and ongoing voter fraud. Illegals voting, felons voting, people double voting, people voting in multiple states, dead people voting, etc....Something like a dozen people the age of 107 and older voted for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election in the state of PA alone. Quite curious.....
Facts, are facts and the left engages in fraud all of the time. Millions of fraud votes in CA alone. 20+ precints in Chicago area going 100% for Obama in his re-election, not a single vote for Romney.....fraud.


----------



## Steven

OSC said:


> So...to follow your logic....Democrats rigged the Gubernatorial elections in Louisiana in 2015. They won by 13 points. Then in 2016 they somehow forgot how to rig elections and lost to a Trump by 19?
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> But not as fascinating as it is when we apply your humorous logic in North Carolina. Somehow the Democrats....according to you...rigged that election for Governor. But somehow didn't do so for President or US Senator on the same ballot From the same booth in the same election?


Oh boy, I'mma let PRESIDENT TRUMP explain this to you again. (disregard the FAKE NEWS spin and just listen to what our PRESIDENT has to say about it, and he KNOWS stuff we don't since he has access to ALL information!






Also if anybody has a better video please let me know, I HATE having to use a CNN link but at least CNN didn't edit the footage to be WAY TO FAKE, it's just FAKE SPIN TALKING POINTS. Which with a disclaimer should be OK in small amounts, just like X Rays... :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion

Do not believe that Lefty lies that the dissolution of the Election Integrity Commission means no fraud and that actions are ending.....I believe as the links say, that it has simply started the next phase.



> Uncovering vote fraud: Plan B begins





> If the left thinks that they are home free, and that this announcement is a victory, they had better remember whom they are dealing with: a man who is accustomed to encountering obstacles and overcoming them - one way or another. Kris Kobach and Donald Trump are in sync.
> 
> Kobach characterized the decision to dissolve the bipartisan group as a "tactical change" and argued DHS can pursue an investigation of election fraud more quickly and efficiently.


Uncovering vote fraud: Plan B begins



> Kobach expanded on this with Breitbart:
> 
> "What's happening is a tactical shift where the mission of the commission is being handed off to Homeland Security without the stonewalling by Democrats," Kobach told Breitbart News.
> 
> "I'll be working closely with the White House and DHS to ensure the investigations continue," Kobach continued.
> 
> I think that the left has outsmarted itself by making alleged "Russian hacking" of the election a national security issue. This opens the door for DHS -- armed with far more investigatory power than any commission might exercise -- to go full bore at election fraud. President Trump tried it the nice way, only to encounter obstruction. Now, it is time for Plan B, and I am pretty sure that Democrats will not like it at all.





> Exclusive-Kris Kobach: Voter Fraud Commission 'Being Handed Off' to DHS, Will No Longer Be 'Stonewalled' by Dems


Exclusive-Kris Kobach: Voter Fraud Commission 'Being Handed Off' to DHS, Will No Longer Be 'Stonewalled' by Dems - Breitbart


----------



## RedLion

And right on que this Thursday morning......



> President Trump took to Twitter Thursday morning to comment on a variety of topics, including voter identification, North Korea, and the NFL kneelers.
> 
> "Many mostly Democrat States refused to hand over data from the 2016 Election to the Commission On Voter Fraud. They fought hard that the Commission not see their records or methods because they know that many people are voting illegally. System is rigged, must go to Voter I.D." he said.
> 
> "As Americans, you need identification, sometimes in a very strong and accurate form, for almost everything you do.....except when it comes to the most important thing, VOTING for the people that run your country. Push hard for Voter Identification!"


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2018/01/04/trumps-thursday-morning-tweetstorm-voter-id-north-korea-and-the-nfl-n2429965


----------



## RedLion

More on voter fraud by the left.....



> In short, supercharged identity politics. Latinos comprise the dominant demographic in the Golden State and tend to favor the Democratic Party. Likewise, the vast majority of non-citizens in California are Latin American immigrants. Is it so hard to see why Californian progressives vehemently refute voter fraud while organizing, suing, and legislating in ways that are conducive to non-citizen voting?
> 
> Progressives have long contend that just because non-citizens might end up on voter rolls, doesn't mean they'll actually vote. Again, don't take it from me, take it from Anita MonCrief, a former ACORN/Project Vote employee. "I assure you that if you can get them on the rolls, you can get them to vote, especially using absentee ballots."


California Needs Voter ID | The Daily Caller


----------



## RJAMES

The voter commission was cancelled with no evidence found. 

This voter ID will lead to a National ID with a National Data base of Thumb Prints, Eye and facial scans . 

People without papers do not show up at the poles and try and vote in person. I think the Cure worse than what ails us.


----------



## unclefred

Voter ID is the rational choice, there really is no other with the vast amounts of illegals in the country.


----------



## RedLion

RJAMES said:


> The voter commission was cancelled with no evidence found.
> 
> This voter ID will lead to a National ID with a National Data base of Thumb Prints, Eye and facial scans .
> 
> People without papers do not show up at the poles and try and vote in person. I think the Cure worse than what ails us.


No dolt, it was handed off to DHS to continue per links right above you. What the critical thinker you are....lol. Lost of evidence of lefty voter fraud found and noted in this thread sport.



> Kobach expanded on this with Breitbart:
> 
> "What's happening is a tactical shift where the mission of the commission is being handed off to Homeland Security without the stonewalling by Democrats," Kobach told Breitbart News.
> 
> "I'll be working closely with the White House and DHS to ensure the investigations continue," Kobach continued.


http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/03/exclusive-kris-kobach-voter-fraud-commission-being-handed-off-to-dhs-will-no-longer-be-stonewalled-by-dems/


----------



## Sasquatch

RJAMES said:


> This voter ID will lead to a National ID with a National Data base of Thumb Prints, Eye and facial scans .


Pretty sure the Real ID already covers this.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> Looking over the Fox report I cannot help thinking of the Democrats massive voter registration drive in 2008. They chartered hundreds of buses to bring people from as far as the District and Boston to registoer om Ohio.
> 
> According to contemporary reports they were taking advantage of Ohio law allowing people to register and vote in one pass. Out of Staters were paid for their trouble, and given a "utility bill" with a fake address before they registered. some of those addresses were across the Ohio river and miles into Kentucky.
> 
> And then there were all the late night vote surges from local authorities found enough votes to put Obama in office.
> 
> To me, based on history that goes back to the 1940's, this is just another boost for the Democrat's vote fraud machine.


Democrats Kick Off Registration Drive | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion

> Conservative Group Seeks Records About 'Thousands' Of Noncitizen Voters In Texas





> A right-leaning legal nonprofit says it will sue Texas' largest county if it doesn't produce records in connection with thousands of noncitizens who somehow made it on to the county's voter rolls.





> Logan Churchwell, PILF's communications and research director, claims Harris County officials are "digging in their heels" to fight the group's records request, despite their previous on-the-record admissions that noncitizen voting has occurred there. Compared to other Texas counties that have readily turned over voter registration documents to PILF, Harris County has been curiously uncooperative, he says.
> 
> "What's particularly interesting about Harris is that you have multiple points in recent history where officials have gone on record and said, 'Yeah, it's happening, it's a problem,'" Churchwell told the Daily Caller News Foundation.


PILF Seeks Info On Voters In Texas | The Daily Caller


----------



## RedLion

Just the tip of the democrat voter fraud scheme.....



> Starr Co. Woman Faces Voter Fraud Charges


Starr Co. Woman Faces Voter Fraud Charges


----------



## RedLion

Time for Trump and others to put an end to this treason by the left.....



> Lawsuit: 100,000 noncitizens registered to vote in Pennsylvania





> The Public Interest Legal Foundation, which has identified similar noncitizen voting problems in studies of Virginia and New Jersey, said Pennsylvania officials have admitted noncitizens have been registering and voting in the state "for decades."





> He said Pennsylvania had already admitted to a "glitch" dating back to the 1990s that had allowed noncitizens applying to renew driver's licenses to be offered the chance to register to vote. Mr. Adams said he now wants to find out how bad the problem is overall.


https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/feb/26/lawsuit-100000-noncitizens-registered-vote-pa/


----------



## RedLion

Tucker Carlson just finished a segment on govt facilitated voter fraud in Chicago. The city has approved issuance of ID cards to illegal aliens in which they can register to vote. Some Alderman turd of course tried to support this scam while trying to assure that it did not enable illegals voting. I loved how Tucker quite to the point indicated that Dems were working to replace their black base with a more reliable illegal voting base. The voter fraud crimes by the left are unbelievable.


----------



## RedLion

Would be nice if this helps.



> Group Files Lawsuit Claiming 100,000 Non-Citizens Are Registered To Vote In Pennsylvania


Group Files Lawsuit Claiming 100,000 Non-Citizens Are Registered To Vote In Pennsylvania


----------



## RedLion

> Five Lake County, Illinois 'residents' have been indicted on felony charges related to the 2016 general election.


5 Lake County residents indicted on election-related charges - Lake County News-Sun


----------



## RedLion

More fraud....



> Mexican citizen stole woman's identity to vote in Texas elections, authorities say


https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/05/14/mexican-citizen-stole-womans-identity-vote-texas-elections-authorities-say


----------



## RedLion

More dem fraud yet.....



> Broward elections supervisor illegally destroyed ballots in Wasserman Schultz race, judge rules


Broward elections supervisor illegally destroyed ballots in Wasserman Schultz race, judge rules - Sun Sentinel


----------



## RedLion

> Three Arrested In Voter Signature Fraud On Skid Row In Los Angeles





> She said the men were asking people on the street to sign several different political forms.
> 
> "They were petitions, and so they'd have them sign that petition as a fictitious person and they'd receive minimal compensation for that signature," Aguilar said.
> 
> Thousands of dollars in cash and lists of LA County registered voters were booked into evidence, police said. Other law enforcement officials said the men were carrying signature-gathering paperwork to qualify at least four measures for upcoming elections.
> 
> Those included an LA County effort to reduce jail time and expand oversight of the Sheriff's Department. They also had statewide measures to reduce the number of felons considered non-violent, increase income tax on millionaires and property tax on business owners, and a local effort in Long Beach to improve safety for some hotel workers.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/386059-three-arrested-in-voter-signature-fraud-on-skid-row-in-los-angeles/


----------



## RedLion

Openly defying the law and talking about keeping illegals/ineligibles on the voter rolls. Criminal.



> Registrar in Houston fighting to keep non-citizens eligible to vote


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/registrar_in_houston_fighting_to_keep_noncitizens_eligible_to_vote.html


----------



## RedLion

Texas infected with a good chunk of dem voter fraud.



> Texas Voter Fraud Investigation Deepens In Dallas County, Targeting Grand Prairie Candidate





> Sounds like the Franken surprise.


 True, but not again in MN.

https://www.weaselzippers.us/390624-texas-voter-fraud-investigation-deepens-in-dallas-county-targeting-grand-prairie-candidate/



> Authorities are also looking into two other suspects who are connected to the candidate and who prosecutors say assisted voters in mailing ballots in envelopes signed with suspected forged signatures. Those votes were rejected from being counted.
> 
> The filing Friday by the district attorney's office revealed new details in a wide-ranging investigation of thousands of suspicious mail-in ballots and ballot applications submitted in West Dallas and Grand Prairie since last year. This year, prosecutors have investigated possible fraud in the handling of more than 1,200 mail-in ballot applications that generated at least 459 ballots from West Dallas, Grand Prairie and parts of Oak Cliff, Assistant District Attorney Andy Chatham said in March.


https://www.dallasnews.com/news/2018-elections/2018/07/10/voter-fraud-investigation-deepens-dallas-county-targeting-grand-prairie-candidate


----------



## RedLion

MN Voters Alliance just won a court ruling in which the Secretary of State was ordered to release "Public" election data. 26,000 votes were challenged in 2016 election. A random subset of this were 612 votes challenged due to likely be ineligible to vote due to being felons. 403 of these "took an oath" that they were eligible to vote and allowed to vote. I have heard that these most likely illegal votes. Another case for extensive dem voter fraud not only in MN, but nation wide.
This will now be able to be investigated given that the commie lefties will not be able to keep "public" information from the public any longer.

Judge orders Minnesota secretary of state to release voter records | INFORUM


----------



## Smitty901

4,000 case in WI DA'a and election officials charged zero. 1 guess what party was favored?


----------



## RedLion

The attempted fraud this November will be huge....

Some voter fraud facts from 2012 and 2016....



> 1.24 million voter registrations in the U.S. are either "invalid or significantly inaccurate."
> 
> 2.75 million people are said to be registered in more than one State.
> 
> During the 2016 election cycle, 248 counties in 24 states had more registered voters than residents of legal voting age, according to research by the Public Interest Legal Foundation.
> 
> And those are just the registrations. What about the actual votes? GAI's analysis of the 2016 election found records for *45,880 voters over the age of 115*. And 15,000 votes were cast by voters whose records claimed their home address was a post office box, a UPS store, a post office, or some other public building


https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/07/5-voter-fraud-facts-that-could-determine-the-midterm-elections/


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> The attempted fraud this November will be huge....
> 
> Some voter fraud facts from 2012 and 2016....
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/07/5-voter-fraud-facts-that-could-determine-the-midterm-elections/


My brother is registered as a Libertarian and a Democrat. He would never register as a Democrat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Anther Federal court just rules a state can not ask you to prove Citizenship to register to vote


----------



## RedLion

And.....



> What Voter Fraud? 670 Ballots Were Cast in Georgia Precinct with 270 Registered Voters


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/what-voter-fraud-670-ballots-were-cast-in-georgia-precinct-with-270-registered-voters/


----------



## RedLion

Just the tip of the iceberg in CA alone. A million illegals registered to vote in LA County alone.......



> 23,000 California DMV voter-registration fails and we're not supposed to worry about illegals voting


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/23000_california_dmv_voterregistration_fails_and_were_not_supposed_to_worry_about_illegals_voting.html


----------



## RedLion

Trump admin still taking action on dem voter fraud on the down low.



> Feds demand all voting records in 44 NC counties


https://www.weaselzippers.us/396136-feds-demand-all-voting-records-in-44-nc-counties/


----------



## RedLion

Happening all over the nation right now....



> Roma woman arrested on voter fraud charges





> A Roma woman was arrested Thursday evening on multiple voter fraud charges relating to the November 2018 general election, confirmed 229th District Attorney Omar Escobar.
> 
> Modesta Vela, 60, was arrested by investigators with the 229th District Attorney's Office on felony charges of illegal voting, knowingly possessing a ballot or ballot envelope of another person with the intent to defraud, and election fraud, in addition to a misdemeanor unlawful assistance of a voter charge.


https://www.themonitor.com/news/local/article_f11f643c-c8e6-11e8-8795-df5e61a5389e.html


----------



## RedLion

No, really?.....



> California DMV: Non-Citizens May Have Been Added To Voter Rolls


https://www.weaselzippers.us/399264-california-dmv-non-citizens-may-have-been-added-to-voter-rolls/


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> No, really?.....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/399264-california-dmv-non-citizens-may-have-been-added-to-voter-rolls/


No, they "may" not have been. They WERE. And if they're admitting 1500 I'd guess it was more like 3000. They say the problem has been corrected. I doubt that. CA government is corrupt from bottom to top. I work in the government and I see it everyday.

Where's Wyatt Earp when you need him!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> No, they "may" not have been. They WERE. And if they're admitting 1500 I'd guess it was more like 3000. They say the problem has been corrected. I doubt that. CA government is corrupt from bottom to top. I work in the government and I see it everyday.
> 
> Where's Wyatt Earp when you need him!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Per a link in this thread from some time ago, LA County in CA had *a million illegals registered to vote* alone in the state. My good guess is that 4-5 million illegals voted in 2016 alone.


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> Per a link in this thread from some time ago, LA County in CA had *a million illegals registered to vote* alone in the state. My good guess is that 4-5 million illegals voted in 2016 alone.


That would be a good guess. Also the only explanation as to how Liberals keep their stranglehold on CA.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Just one example of likely millions of dead democrat voters across the nation including 70,000+ over the age of 125 years old.....



> Ohio Poll Worker Sees Her Dead Neighbor's Name On Active Voter Roster





> A volunteer poll worker in Ohio noticed something interesting on a signature poll book: her deceased neighbor appeared on the active voter list. The kicker? Her neighbor died 14 years ago.


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2018/11/05/ohio-poll-worker-sees-her-dead-neighbors-name-on-active-voter-roster-n2534905


----------



## RedLion

On top of the fraud committed in Florida and Texas, the fraud committed in Orange County CA is large.



> Skid row voter fraud case raises questions about other kinds of voter fraud in California


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/skid_row_voter_fraud_case_raises_questions_about_other_kinds_of_voter_fraud_in_california.html


----------



## RedLion

A good list of recent recognized lefty voter fraud. A few incidents of the long list.....



> In 2014, NBC found dozens of illegal aliens voting in Florida.
> •In Kansas, Victor David Garcia Bebek, a Peruvian national, voted in 2012 and 2014.
> •In November 2016, there were 6,540 same-day registrants in New Hampshire who registered to vote in New Hampshire using out-of-state driver's licenses to prove their identity.
> •In Sacramento, California, two illegal aliens voted five times in 2016.
> •The Public Interest Legal Foundation found over a thousand persons who voted illegally in Virginia.
> •In Cincinnati, a poll worker found her dead neighbor's name on an active voter registry.


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/electoral_fraud_the_real_record.html


----------



## Paul Tretiakoff

There are plenty of non-citizens voting here in Tucson, Arizona. Make no mistake. There has been many hit-and-run accidents here, and my Auto insurance agent advised me how dangerous it has become in Tucson because of this Ongoing problem.


----------



## Denton

Paul Tretiakoff said:


> There are plenty of non-citizens voting here in Tucson, Arizona. Make no mistake. There has been many hit-and-run accidents here, and my Auto insurance agent advised me how dangerous it has become in Tucson because of this Ongoing problem.


My wife's parents live in Phoenix. Her mother has been in three accidents in the last two years. Twice, the other party was an illegal. 
Arizona seems to be ate-up in general.


----------



## Smitty901

Well in Wisconsin in the last Obama election districts in Madison area had 110% voter turn out and 100% voted for Obama. They had so many extra votes they had to dump them.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Well in Wisconsin in the last Obama election districts in Madison area had 110% voter turn out and 100% voted for Obama. They had so many extra votes they had to dump them.


That happened in Chicago districts as well. Chicago had entire districts in which not a single person voted for Romney. Think about that.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> That happened in Chicago districts as well. Chicago had entire districts in which not a single person voted for Romney. Think about that.


 That is why they found all those extra votes in FL this time. they were there just incase. It happens all of the time.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> That is why they found all those extra votes in FL this time. they were there just incase. It happens all of the time.


Yep. I do think that in the case of Florida and CA (and maybe other places) they actually manufactured votes after the election hence why it took so long for the final results to be posted. Clearly criminal.


----------



## RedLion

More fraud.



> Texas Attorney General Announces Voter Fraud Alert: 58,000 Non-Citizens Illegally Voted in Texas Elections


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/texas-attorney-general-announces-voter-fraud-alert-58000-non-citizens-illegally-voted-in-texas-elections/


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> More fraud.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/texas-attorney-general-announces-voter-fraud-alert-58000-non-citizens-illegally-voted-in-texas-elections/


I REALLY hope they are finding out where/who gave these people the idea they could vote. They need to follow the trail back to its source, most likely some DNC operative, and nail them. Then get them to turn on others in the DNC who they know are doing this.


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> I REALLY hope they are finding out where/who gave these people the idea they could vote. They need to follow the trail back to its source, most likely some DNC operative, and nail them. Then get them to turn on others in the DNC who they know are doing this.


Most likely some corrupt local Dem lefty that told them that voting and voting for dems would get them a lot of free crappolie.


----------



## RedLion

More illegals registered to vote through motor voter in PA.......



> More Than 11,000 Non-Citizens Registered to Vote in Pennsylvania


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/more-than-11000-non-citizens-registered-to-vote-in-pennsylvania/


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> More illegals registered to vote through motor voter in PA.......
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/more-than-11000-non-citizens-registered-to-vote-in-pennsylvania/


I'm guessing if we had the true numbers from every state it would be staggering.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> I'm guessing if we had the true numbers from every state it would be staggering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


For sure. From what I have heard is that the number of illegals that voted in CA during the 2016 & 2018 elections is well north of 5 million alone.


----------



## RedLion

It would be great if Trump blew the lid of the fraud.



> Vote fraud: Trump on the attack





> Trump says something interesting is coming down the pike about voter fraud and there will be revelations.
> 
> What does he know? Trump has something, some damning information about voter fraud on the Democrats, who mysteriously won all of their elections in any place with all the new and much-touted "innovations" that have been banned for years -- mail-in balloting, late-arriving ballots, extended voting, ballot harvesting -- all of which were extended until they got the result they wanted.
> 
> The signs of it have been around for years, and the leftist press is focused solely on denying it, but now Trump is suggesting a shoe is going to drop. Suspense for the rest of us is what that might be.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2020/04/vote_fraud_trump_on_the_attack.html


----------

